# help...whats happening



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter, 
I wrote to you a few days ago to say that i'd had a positive result last Thursday following FET. I tested again on Sunday as the blue line on Thursday was quite faint. On Sunday it was very dark blue. I have been fine up untill this Tuesday when I started with slight spotting...mainly light brownish/red, its only there when I wipe myself. I also had a bit of cramp as if my period was about to start. This continued yesterday but today I have no pain and spotting still only there when i wipe myself (although not as bad as Tuesday and yesterday). What could this be?   Do you think I may miscarry I have read that if I was miscarrying it would be bright red with clots in it.
Please can you give me some advise I'm really worried. I'm off work at the moment and resting like mad
Thanks so much


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Heather
Thanks for your advice and support. I seem to be a bit better today although I am still spotting slightly. I've done another pregnancy test and its still coming up positive. I have my scan on Thursday so just keeping everything crossed. I hope everything works out for you soon.  
Take care 
Nancy xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Nancy

Im sorry Peter hasnt replied to you yet, i have emailed him to say the board is back up and running smoothly so he may well come on over the weekend (unless he is away sunning himself  ).

Lind did send us an interesting article about pains and spotting which may put your mind at rest a little http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/?m=c&c=327

We do hear of so many of you having the spotting and going on to have a successful pregnancy, its becoming quite common.

Take care of yourself and have plenty of rest 

Mel

x x


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Mel,
Thanks for you advice and for sending me the article. It helped me alot. I am still spotting but have done another test (costing me a fortune in pregnancy tests!)  and its still positive. Have felt a bit sick also so hopefully this is a good sign. Got my scan on Thirsday so I'll let you know how I get on.

Take care and thanks for all your support  

Nancy xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nancy,

Please contact your clinic/hospital if you are concerned. This kind of bleeding does not necessarily mean that there is a problem

Regards,

Peter



nancy said:


> Hiya Peter,
> I wrote to you a few days ago to say that i'd had a positive result last Thursday following FET. I tested again on Sunday as the blue line on Thursday was quite faint. On Sunday it was very dark blue. I have been fine up untill this Tuesday when I started with slight spotting...mainly light brownish/red, its only there when I wipe myself. I also had a bit of cramp as if my period was about to start. This continued yesterday but today I have no pain and spotting still only there when i wipe myself (although not as bad as Tuesday and yesterday). What could this be?   Do you think I may miscarry I have read that if I was miscarrying it would be bright red with clots in it.
> Please can you give me some advise I'm really worried. I'm off work at the moment and resting like mad
> Thanks so much


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter,
Thanks for replying. Bad news i'm afraid though. I continued to have spotting up till monday 21.04.03 then it stopped. Was getting some pregnancy symptoms i.e really tired, breast tenderness and slightly nauseous.
Did a pregnancy test on the sunday and positive and positive on wednesday. Went for my 6 week scan yesterday and they couldn't see a pregnancy sack or heartbeat. They think that my body is just re-absorbing the pregnancy as i haven't actually miscarried as such.
They have done a bloodtest which shows the pregnancy hormone but it is low. They are repeating it again on saturday to rule out an ectopic (although i dont think i have this as i've been through it before and know what it feels like).
What I wanted to know is do you think I should just go ahead and try IVF again. I would have to start a fresh cycle as I have no frozen embryos left, or do you think I would be wise to ask for some more investigations. 
I was told that I shouldn't have any problems conceiving with IVF as my only problem is that I only have one tube which is blocked but they have said my womb and ovaries are fine. (This was 10 years ago I was told this after my ectopic pregancy and miscarriage, I conceived normally but was carrying twins and miscarried one and ectopic the other).

Any advice you could give me would be really appreciated.

Sorry to be so long winded,

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry forgot to mention that this was my third attempt at IVF. Had one fresh cycle and 2 FET at the Queen Elizabeth, Birmingham.

Also how long will I have to wait before undergoing IVF again? and as I have failed 3 times at this hospital do you think I should try the Midland Fertility Services hospital or should I stay with the hopsital that I'm already at.

I have also read that if you have a blocked fallopian tube and it hasn't been clipped off it can sometimes cause a problem with implantation as it releases a fluid into your womb and implantation cannot continue. Could I have this problem do you think as my last 2 FET have given me positive results and then I started bleeding a week after on my first attempt and at 6 weeks with this attempt, for some reason they dont stay in for very long.

Sorry for asking so many questions.

Thanks Peter

Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



nancy said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that this was my third attempt at IVF. Had one fresh cycle and 2 FET at the Queen Elizabeth, Birmingham.
> 
> Also how long will I have to wait before undergoing IVF again?
> 
> ...


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter,
Thanks for replying so promptly and for all your help.
Did you get my other message that I sent earlier??

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



nancy said:


> Hiya Peter,
> Thanks for replying. Bad news i'm afraid though. I continued to have spotting up till monday 21.04.03 then it stopped. Was getting some pregnancy symptoms i.e really tired, breast tenderness and slightly nauseous.
> Did a pregnancy test on the sunday and positive and positive on wednesday. Went for my 6 week scan yesterday and they couldn't see a pregnancy sack or heartbeat. They think that my body is just re-absorbing the pregnancy as i haven't actually miscarried as such.
> They have done a bloodtest which shows the pregnancy hormone but it is low. They are repeating it again on saturday to rule out an ectopic (although i dont think i have this as i've been through it before and know what it feels like).
> ...


----------

